# A bounty for mushrooms



## abfc (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi friends. This board has long been a great help to me, even though I only occasionally ask questions. I am busy trying to document recipes on various MN wild mushrooms to share, in an effort to further the cause of mushrooms and give them their rightful place among the greatest delicacies of the world. Unfortunately, I have been stricken with a horrible case of lymes and will not be able to get outside, let alone feel normal for a while it looks like. Half of my face was paralyzed (hopefully temporarily) and the side effects are still quite strong.

I need your help in supplying me with a few select mushrooms. I will pay top dollar for trumpets, and especially oxtail fungus and blewits, red chanterelles, and the most for black fragrant chanterelles, in any amount-if you are able to find some in time. Prices are negotiable if you would like to trade for morels or simply cash straight up. I am also the sous chef of a very nice restaurant in st paul, and could be potentially persuaded to cater a dinner or event/party for you in exchange-which usually runs around 130/head. I would do it for trade, at a much much lower cost of mushrooms-proportionately. You can view my project/contact info here at www.foragerchef.com 

Thanks for your time. 

Alan


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Alan, I don't have anything you're asking for right now, but maybe to help you out, are you wanting them fresh, or is dried OK ? And do you want them just from Mn. Also sorry to hear about your condition. Lyme disease is pretty bad, and glade to see you made it on the new board. I didn't hear back from you so you must have found your password in your Spam folder. I'm sure some of the members here will help you out. Also Mike is a really great guy,and might be more then happy to help you out. Here's a link http://mikeologystore.wordpress.com/


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow Mike, sorry to hear the news and I will do my best here in Ohio to help you, though trumpets are scarce, we still have an abundance of cinnabars, or did before 4 inches of rain yesterday....I hope your health improves and had missed your posts, wishing you well my friend. Blewits are, hopefully, a couple months away here.


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

I meant Alan, neen too long since any activity here.


----------



## abfc (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks guys, I'm trying to get them fresh if possible, since they will have more uses in the kitchen. I was thinking some people in the twin cities metro might still peruse this board and be interested in trading or selling, nothing serious...I just get a little anxiety when I can't go outside and play. The facial palsy is subsiding a bit, but I still have to cook with an eye patch on due to a sensitivity to light, which has garnered me the nickname of "the pirate" by my boss, at least I can get a laugh!  

Good luck to you both, and enjoy your season(s)

I did find the reply in my spam folder as well Jack, thank you!


----------



## sarahrose (Mar 21, 2013)

I wish I lived in MN right now....I know where to find all of those...the fragrant trumpets were all over a hillside near where I used to live..I gave Mikeology the location before I moved...maybe he has found some this year! I do Miss mushroom hunting, even taking pictures of mushrooms...WAaaahhhh!!! I've had Lymes as well, and well...it SUCKS!! damn ticks :evil: ...that is one thing I do not miss about the Midwest.


----------



## roxelana (Aug 14, 2013)

chants, hedgehogs, and old man are out. not a field of gold though for chants. anyone finding good action around the TC area? chickens are all around.


----------

